# Strange recording behavior - HD over 100% full, anyone else have this?



## sdsanta

Just upgraded to the 922 and had something strange happen. I had about 6 recorded shows on the HD. Tonight I hit DVR and it shows only 2 of the recorded movies. More strange, it is saying that "my hard drive is 156% full..." How can the HD be more than 100% full and why are my recordings gone? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

How long have you had your 922? Is this the first/only problem?

I've seen goofy reporting of space on Dish DVRs before... but not on a relatively new receiver with only a handful of recordings.


----------



## sdsanta

Less than 30 days old.


----------



## 356B

sdsanta said:


> Less than 30 days old.


Not uncommon go over to http://www.dishsupport.com/forum.php and nose around.....!pepsi!
Don't be critical of dishTV though.........:wizardhat the resident support guy will delete you.... :coffee

:icon_band


----------



## P Smith

User space is 1/2 of the 1 TB disk; sometimes the buggy SW cannot calculate properly the %%; guess they messing with hidden part of the drive.


----------



## sdsanta

P Smith said:


> User space is 1/2 of the 1 TB disk; sometimes the buggy SW cannot calculate properly the %%; guess they messing with hidden part of the drive.


I know but I only had 6 programs recorded, and it seems like it's phantomly recording something. I just deleted everything I recorded and it's showing 155% full!


----------



## sdsanta

OK, now I can't record anything. The DVR page is showing no recordings but the drive as 155% FULL. When I hit record it immediately stops and gives me a message that my HD is full. This stinks.


----------



## P Smith

Cold reboot will do the reset or you could try RBR (Red Button Reset) - open left door and press the damn button.


----------



## sdsanta

How do I do a cold reset?


----------



## 356B

sdsanta said:


> How do I do a cold reset?


Unplug the unit.....let it set for 15 minutes, restart (plug it back in). :ringo: If that is of no help you may have a defective unit. Call dishTV, tell them, they'll send a new unit, this story is not uncommon to the vip922. :coffee
The red button inside the door on the left is for rebooting also, that might work...push it and wait for the lights on the front of the receiver, let it go......:alterhase it will restart.....:wizardhat


----------



## sdsanta

Thanks, giving it a try now, tried a red button reset but that didn't help.


----------



## P Smith

356B said:


> Unplug the unit.....let it set for 15 minutes, restart (plug it back in). :ringo: If that is of no help you may have a defective unit. Call dishTV, tell them, they'll send a new unit, this story is not uncommon to the vip922. :coffee
> The red button inside the door on the left is for rebooting also, that might work...*push it and wait* for the lights on the front of the receiver, let it go......:alterhase it will restart.....:wizardhat


Correction:

The RBR is momentary switch, dedicated to RESET line - no need to HOLD it, it's not a power button as for other boxes what doesn't have the Red Button.


----------



## sdsanta

Thanks guys for the help and suggestions. I did a red button reset, no luck, so I unplugged by box and let it sit overnight unplugged. Still no luck this morning, showing 156% full with nothing recorded and won't let me record anything at all. So I guess it's a bad box, I'll be calling Dish. I just hate knowing that they will make me go through ALL the troubleshooting matrix to get to the answer I already know, that I need a new one!


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Correction:
> 
> The RBR is momentary switch, dedicated to RESET line - no need to HOLD it, it's not a power button as for other boxes what doesn't have the Red Button.


Cool....... :icon_bb: so what's up with all them colored lights that flash when you hold on to that button for a second or two....? :new_smili

:icon_band


----------



## P Smith

It's one of test phase - to show you : all of them are working; it will eliminate confusion when LED should be ON by purpose, but it still OFF because of malfunctioning what could mislead to other cause.


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> It's one of test phase - to show you : all of them are working; it will eliminate confusion when LED should be ON by purpose, but it still OFF because of malfunctioning what could mislead to other cause.


Thanks......:alterhase I still like al them lights coming on at once.......feels like... victory.....:icon_da:.

:icon_band


----------



## oldschnor

Had an new 922 installed in early December. Yesterday, unit diplayed error message that hard drive was 121% full and all recorded programs (4) disappeared. The unit did crash and automatically reboot last night. I don't know if the two were related, but my wife was watching a recorded program. 

We tried an unplug reboot which did not work. Per the earlier posted message, we left it unplugged overnight. This morning, same result, same message. 

My wife is home in Michigan where the unit is located. I am in North Carolina and have accessed through Dish Remote. It shows that the hard drive is full with 1 recorded program listed. The previous day, the hard disk showed over 100 hours of free space.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith

call CSR, they will replace it (perhaps you did read other thread where someone got same problem)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Merged two threads on same topic..._

Like I posted earlier, I have seen goofy space reporting on a temporary basis, but nothing like the ones discussed here where it became a permanent failure.

I hope that doesn't become a trend of failures.


----------



## oldschnor

Per chat earlier today with Dish tech support, I tried Settings - Reset Factory Defaults - Yes.

It reset the hard disk space to available. Not sure what else it impacted but I'll see if in fact the recording works.


----------



## P Smith

what about old recordings ? wiped out ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

If this is not a hardware failure after all... and the factory-default-reset gets you back working... I would really hope to see this glitch fixed quickly, because that's a nasty thing if it can happen and you lose a whole DVR full of stuff without warning.


----------



## oldschnor

Yes, old recordings were wiped out. Fortunately, I only had a few. Recordings that I wanted saved were transferred to an external hard drive. These were done mostly before the 922 was installed. With the 100+ HD on the 922, I probably would have been less diligent.


----------

